# David Poleri - a loss



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Who's David Poleri? Did he die?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


>


Video unavailable here.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Who's David Poleri? Did he die?


Yes, in a plane crash. From his beautiful spinto voice I think you can see that he would have become a fine tenor. He was too young to die. A very handsome man too. Our great loss.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Video unavailable here.


No,only the audio. There are also audio snippets of him singing Cavaradossi with Price in English. (ugh)


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> No,only the audio. There are also audio snippets of him singing Cavaradossi with Price in English. (ugh)


No. The youtube link doesn't work here in the UK. It just says the clip is unavailable.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Here he is in one of those 1950's RAI opera films -- of _Fedora_, cued up to 'amor ti vieta", I hope:






Umberto Giordano: _Fedora_
Fedora: Renata Heredia Capnist
Olga: Mafalda Micheluzzi
Loris: David Poleri
De Siriex: Mario Borriello
Conductor: Bruno Bartoletti
Coro e Orchestra della RAI di Milano
RAI Film, 1956


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

ewilkros said:


> Here he is in one of those 1950's RAI opera films -- of _Fedora_, cued up to 'amor ti vieta", I hope:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--or maybe not, per Wikipedia.it there's this RAI film:


1957 – _Fedora_ – di Umberto Giordano – con Renata Heredia Capnist, Nicola Filacuridi, Mario Borriello - la pellicola cinematografica è stata fortunosamente ritrovata (2012) in uno dei depositi della Rai di Milano.



https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Lanfranchi_(regista)



Edit: Whoops! Credits at start say Poleri...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Where did you ever find this? I am so grateful to you. I saw him live in The Saint of Bleecker Street. and he was hot, hot, hot. Menotti must have trained him by that time how to act. ( I discovered that he lived 20 minutes from my home and was born in 1929.)
He looks a lot like Pippo but his acting left a lot to be desired in this film where they are lip-synching badly.
But his voice had that quality about it -- a lyrico-spinto and he was only in his 30's. He could have been something else!
I have heard that he was also difficult to work with -- very divo-ish. Still....


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> Where did you ever find this?


I Googled "YouTube David Poleri" and up it popped... Apparently, aside from an American career he had a career of a kind in Italy. Italian Wikipedia says this film (if it's actually this one) turned up again in an RAI vault in 2012, unexpectedly.

He seems to have had at least some career in Italy in the 1950's. YouTube also has this Tchaikovsky Mazeppa with Bastianini, Olivero, Christoff and him (soundtrack, not video) from Maggio Musicale Fiorentino in 1954:


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I noticed Poleri’s presence in @Knorf's recent Current Listening post, in this stereophonic recording of Beethoven's Ninth made by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony Orchestra in 1958. So, I thought this might belong in this thread also.



Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
> Leontyne Price, Maureen Forrester, David Poleri, Giorgio Tozzi
> New England Conservatory Chorus
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch
> ...


----------

